# Can someone explain RPSI to me?



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought this TB mare who is RPSI approved and a "gold standard premium filly". what exactly does this mean? i rescued her.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

wafflestheunicorn said:


> I bought this TB mare who is RPSI approved and a "gold standard premium filly". what exactly does this mean? i rescued her.



Need to contact these people.


Rheinland Pfalz-saar International


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> Need to contact these people.
> 
> 
> Rheinland Pfalz-saar International


thanks! can they explain it to me?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

wafflestheunicorn said:


> thanks! can they explain it to me?



I looked on the site but looks like what you need is in PDF files. I don't have the program to open them.

Outside of that contact them by email with your horse's name and ask.


----------



## wafflestheunicorn (Feb 23, 2011)

Spyder said:


> I looked on the site but looks like what you need is in PDF files. I don't have the program to open them.
> 
> Outside of that contact them by email with your horse's name and ask.


thanks! thats so helpful!!!


----------



## PVPH (Nov 10, 2011)

RPSI is a program that essentially stamps specific breeds of horses as worthy (or approved) for breeding. If your RPSI approved mare was bred to an RPSI approved stallion, the resulting foal would be eligible for a brand and set of papers.

During their testing, they award the foals with "Gold" "Silver" or "Bronze" - Gold obviously being the best. Said horse must score within two certain points, thus be awarded with G/S/B status.

That basically sums it up, but I would suggest contact the RPSI


----------

